# Mini amano shrimp



## Edvet (18 Feb 2014)

I'm going to pick up a bunch of mini-amano shrimp tonight. Will try them in the black and the white cube. Stories are they breed easily, if so i will put the surplus in the 400 gallon too.
Anyone any last minute tips?


----------



## three-fingers (18 Feb 2014)

Ooh, what species are mini Amano shrimp? If it isn't just young Amano shrimp your talking about, I've not heard of them before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (18 Feb 2014)

Nah it's a different species. They look like amano's just small, and they breed in fresh water. Mini japonica they're called. Except i can't find the species (cardinia, neocardinia??) or where they are from.


----------



## three-fingers (18 Feb 2014)

Where are you getting them from?


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Here in holland they can be found easily, since they are easy in breeding a lot of people start with these and can't seem to get rid of them. I got mine locally, 30 for 10€, so as an experiment affordable.


----------



## stu_ (19 Feb 2014)

If they work as hard as 'normal' Amano's, and breed in freshwater, i'd say you have a business opportunity in the UK


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Well, even if they work as hard as Amano's, they are tiny, so i guess you would need 40 or 50 to have the same weight as an amano, then they will probably clean the same amount.
I;m sure some member will get across to the mainland and take some home.


----------



## three-fingers (19 Feb 2014)

Do they look just like normal Amano shrimp but smaller?

Do the baby shrimp hatch out as miniature versions of the adults like with cherry shrimp, or do the young have a larval stage?

I'm intrigued as I can't find much on "mini Amano shrimp" on the web! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Feb 2014)

three-fingers said:


> Do they look just like normal Amano shrimp but smaller?
> 
> Do the baby shrimp hatch out as miniature versions of the adults like with cherry shrimp, or do the young have a larval stage?
> 
> ...



Try mini Japonica


----------



## three-fingers (19 Feb 2014)

Still not much luck really! One of the first results is just this thread lol. There's also a London Fish Keeping Club forum thread from 2010 discussing this species, with a few members names I recognise, but still no real info.

Will be interesting to see if more info on this species becomes available in the future .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Feb 2014)

Use google translate and look at some european sites


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Caridina spec. mini-japonica (Mini Japonica) - Garnalen en Kreeften database

Mini Japonica | Garnalen | Shrimps-Unlimited
mini japonica garnaal - Google zoeken

Just some dutch google finds


----------



## three-fingers (19 Feb 2014)

Big clown said:


> Use google translate and look at some european sites


Indeed, off to do a proper trawl of the net now I'm at the PC!


----------

